# Which cory would you choose?



## MChambers (May 26, 2009)

I voted for Sterbai, just because I like their coloring the best. They also tolerant warmer temperatures quite well. Don't know how warm your tank is, but that could be a consideration.


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

i voted Julii cory's because i find they have sutch personality and are extremely active where as in my experience sterbai's are very skiddish and shy and hide a lot more than i personally would like


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

I decided on the julii's, there store only had 3 so I will have to wait till they get some more in to fish my ultimate goal of a group of 5.


----------



## rrastro (Jun 14, 2012)

hastatus


----------



## babyboyblue (Dec 12, 2011)

My favorite is Panda Cories.

From your list though, I like Sterbai next.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I keep Panada and Julies and they both are great tank mates


----------



## kevbshields (Mar 4, 2004)

C. agassizi . . . although only tepid socially (e.g., little shy), they are beautiful, active and school nicely with just about any other cory.


----------



## teonguyen (Aug 25, 2011)

Julie Cories looks cool... They look like tiny tigers in my tank


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

I have waited Sterbai Cory cats for a long time. They do better with warm water they are pretty. 

But I picked skunk because I have some and they are awesome. I have Julies they are great short little guys. But the sucks look awesome on my black substrate. They are really neat looking too not many have that racing stripe. 

You can't go wrong all Cory cats are great.


----------



## Drowki (May 8, 2012)

I have Julie Cory's and Emerald Green Cory's in my tank. I love the Emerald Green because they are larger, and the Julie are about 1". 

I have had the Emerald Green Cory's spawn once, right now, I am trying to get my Ram's to have a successfull spawn (looks like my cory's are moving =( or I need to bust out the breeder net.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (Dec 10, 2009)

julii's or sterbai had them both and they schooled tightly in my tank. seen skunks a little to big for my liking and all over the tank.


----------



## Fdsh5 (Jan 3, 2012)

MChambers said:


> I voted for Sterbai, just because I like their coloring the best. They also tolerant warmer temperatures quite well. Don't know how warm your tank is, but that could be a consideration.


+1 on the sterbai. I have 12 in my 37 gallon pool filter sand tank. They have the best coloration and are fun to watch. Also, they aren't that picky as far as tank temperature. Once acclimated, they tolerate a lot.


----------



## kkoch (Oct 8, 2012)

I finished my tank stocking last night with 3 Rabauti Corys.


----------



## ANTIplastic (Sep 25, 2012)

I did green corys. When they decide to come out and play they are awesome


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm getting rid of my pandas so I can breed egg layers. :redface:


----------

